#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  С глаз долой - из чарта вон (Music and Lyrics 2007)

## Alex-M

С глаз долой - из чарта вон (Music and Lyrics 2007) http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/251918/

Алекс Флетчер некогда был суперзвездой, но со временем его популярность стала угасать, и практически сошла на нет. Но случай может дать ему еще один шанс — Алексу предлагают записать дуэт с мегапопулярной певичкой - буддисткой. "Правда она считала Далай-Ламу воплощением ламы".

----------

